
Call for Quantal Release Parties and Ubuntu’s 8th Birthday - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/10/05/call-for-quantal-release-parties-and-ubuntus-8th-birthday
======
sbinetd
For those of you planning to host a launch party, here is a useful reference
on how to make your launch party the best party it can be.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cX4t5-YpHQ>

